# Per hour price ?



## RICHIE K (Jul 31, 2004)

Just wondering what you guys get for snow plowing per hour ?


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

*NE Pa.*

All my accounts are quoted on a per push basis depending on the depth of the snow.However,it is all based on $150.00 per hr per truck.This includes 3/4 ton and 1 ton tks.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

We charge $20 to do a reg size driveway each time we plow it. No matter if it is 2"or 2'. More if it is a bigger driveway. It makes an average of around $130 an hour.


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

*Per hr. charge*

I should have stated that we only do commercial plowing.No small stuff and no residential!


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Depends on equiptment and if it is a prefered account....

Average is about $200/hr prefered is $150/hr...Loader is $200/hr 

Most driveways are charged 10-15 min... upto 6inches


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I here this all the time (average time) when doing driveways but when you count all the drive time that cuts down the actual per hour rate. I don't care where you live if you tell a customer that you get $150.00 per hour they want to see you degree for all those doctors out there. So whats you actual per hour after subtracting all your cost. I'll tell you mine comes out to $93.00 after all drivers supplies fuel insurance are paid, and that changes when something goes wrong anyway hope this helps.


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcatservice*

Every one is going to laugh but i get 60/hr. and that is a good rate for my area.
Mike


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

*state rate/hr*

I get $53/hr for my F350pu 8' plow and $78/hr for my f-550 4wd 9'plow. They also pay us a fuel clause per hr i think it is like 3 or 4 bucks/hr i,m not sure i have yet to plow this year anyways here in new england where taken a beating unless you have seasonal contracts:angry: :realmad: .


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

mike33;356016 said:


> Every one is going to laugh but i get 60/hr. and that is a good rate for my area.
> Mike


No laughing here, I get $55/hour with drive time for Municipal $20 for driveway, and $80/hour for commercial lots, $100/hour for cabin roads or on the ice


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I hope there is no bashing on some of the prices. Get what your region will allow and do the best you can. Good luck guys.


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

*plowing rates*

I get $60 hr as a sub, $80 hr for my own customers. Salting is extra and by the bag. Not much requests for salting so it works best for me this way. $125 hr for my 70 HP John deere 4x4 with loader and 8 ft snoblower.


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

Think of plowing as a trade. A plumber, hvac, elec, ect will charge a servie call out charge. An hourly rate will follow. i can not grasp charge a flat hourly rate. If I want to lose money, I rather be warm and  ..


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

If I add up my Insurance premium,Vehicle payment,Fuel, Vehicle maint, Time lost between sites, employee wages,etc... then divide by actual time plowing, I need to make :realmad:just to break even.


----------



## Dodgediesel96 (Nov 9, 2006)

i get 60/hr as a sub........ this is my first year, next year i will be increased to 75-80/hr. That hourly rate is the same if i plow or salt, the clock starts 4 me when i start my truck and stops when i'm back home. 
For mt own accounts i charge by the inch which changes by the size of the lot, for salt i charge a flat rate also depending on the size of the lot along with other factors.


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

$80HR municapal...$120 if im plowing hourly rate....other than that i have a set fee for each account per push, per inch bla bla bla, who cares its not snowing and wont till 07-08:crying:


----------

